# Beadlock Pro 1/2" Router Bits



## Lsmith3023 (May 25, 2018)

I Bought a Beadlock Pro Loose Tenon kit some time ago. I haven't used it very much until lately. I have the 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" inserts. I bought the 3/8" Router bit at the same time. I am planning a project where I would like to use the 1/2" Tenons. I can buy the stock from Rockler but I have noticed that the !/2" router bit isn't available. 
My questions are :

1. Does anyone know if the 1/2" bit is still available from any source?
2. Is Rockler phasing out this product?

As would most folks I would love a Domino but I am a hobby woodworker and paying that much money for an occasional use item is not in my near future plans.

I'm also exploring the possibility of making the Tenon stock with my CNC Router. Anybody tried that?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I believe it uses drill bits, so any 1/2" bit would do.


----------



## Lsmith3023 (May 25, 2018)

I was referring to the specialty router bits for making the Tenon stock.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

When I bought the 3/8 bit, 1/4 and 1/2 was not available…few years ago


----------

